# PHOTOS:  "You are doing it wrong . . . !"



## Melensdad

I'll start with 3 bullfighters who are unemployed and looking for a new line of work:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

2 gun photos.

One that is obviously done in fun, and one that shows serious lack of knowledge of the firearm and could get the female officer killed pretty quickly.


----------



## Melensdad

Fun with Forklifts:


----------



## Melensdad

I can't really comment on this one.  Its just too stupid to beleive!


----------



## Doc

Fishing with dummy who does not know to throw grenade far from boat.
(I can watch this over and over .....tks L.)


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo repairs cars as a side job.

Some of his better fixes.


----------



## Melensdad

From a Peter Pan coloring book.  You'd have thought someone would have made an edit.


----------



## Umberto

That grenade throwing gif would work here, too. 

And the rag head mortar getting blown up...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## JEV

Must have really been hot that day.


----------



## Leni

Hot and humid.  How about a cold anything?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

Cob webs?  We use the vacuum to take care of them as well.


----------



## mak2

Generally I just use the extension tube and leave the machine itself in the garage when I vacuum the house.  





bczoom said:


> Cob webs?  We use the vacuum to take care of them as well.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Cob webs?  We use the vacuum to take care of them as well.


I hope you keep the hose attached to the tubes..


----------



## bczoom

My bad.  I was watching the end of the tube (at the ceiling) and missed the fact she disconnected it.


----------



## mak2

Yea, at first I was looking at her butt too.  





bczoom said:


> My bad.  I was watching the end of the tube (at the ceiling) and missed the fact she disconnected it.


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently he did it wrong?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Doing it wrong?

Well the NRA had a convention in Nashville, 70,000+ gun owners showed up.  Some businesses totally screwed themselves by posting WELCOME NRA signs along with NO GUNS ALLOWED signs.

Wow, looks crowded in there, standing room only?


----------



## Melensdad

And another business that is clearly doing it wrong


----------



## Melensdad

The trouble with tribbles....


----------



## Leni

OUCH!!!


----------



## deand1

Jumping Cholla Cactus, the spines hold on to skin for it's life.


----------



## Melensdad

PARENTING . . . You are doing it WRONG


----------



## jimbo

http://viralvideos.mobi/video/_0KQp...at-his-own-funeral-with-his-suicide-vest.html


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll stick with a burger and a root beer, thanks...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>


ahahahaha!!

thank you Bob.


----------



## pirate_girl

How a nonconformist slices cake..


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Kane




----------



## Melensdad

Chris Cristi should not play baseball.


----------



## Melensdad

So many mistakes.  So little arm.  Spell check ... punctuation check ... STAT!


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## zekeusa

yuc, brake dust doesn't taste that good.....


----------



## Melensdad

I think they need a new copy editor at this newspaper!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Leni

OOPS!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


>


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Definition of *IRONY*



> Authorities in Arkansas apprehended a fugitive who had been on the run for several days, but when they found him at a Little Rock hotel late Tuesday night, he was wearing a T-shirt that was oh so appropriate. The words on the shirt read, “You can run, but you can’t hide.”
> 
> Tieren Watson, 26, was wanted for the June 13 shooting which left a woman in serious condition. Watson, who is already a convicted felon, attempted to run from the task force and federal marshals who apprehended him but could not hide. He now faces multiple charges, including battery, aggravated assault, and weapons possession.​


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Kane

Melensdad said:


> Definition of *IRONY*


a perfect example: "Black Lives Matter."


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## squerly

They're not inside.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad

Government Competance


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Umberto

https://i.imgur.com/VRZ5fIw.gifv


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Galvatron

As sold in my local supermarket....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Texting in the shitter.
Yep, that's doing it wrong..


----------



## Kane




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

It might have past the 'spell check' but someone should have figured it out before it got painted on the truck


----------



## Melensdad

Crestwood is a villiage in Illinois, not too far from me....


----------



## Melensdad

Please flush before taking a photo of yourself in the bathroom


----------



## Dmorency

Melensdad said:


> Please flush before taking a photo of yourself in the bathroom


And wipe also!! There's no paper in there.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

I know we have a cartoons section and a funniest photo sect but I concluded "doing it wrong" was the most appropriate place for this classic.





</SPAN>

Our President being greeted by a Gay rights activist.


----------



## Adillo303

Look at Michelle's face.


----------



## MrLiberty

Adillo303 said:


> Look at Michelle's face.




Do I have to?


----------



## FrancSevin

Adillo303 said:


> Look at Michelle's face.



 You can't make me do it!!!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

You had 1 job to do ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

NSFW? Repost?

Suicide bomber blows up his own funeral. 

Someone should have defused the device.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwyJl4Zu4zs


----------



## pirate_girl

Umberto said:


> NSFW? Repost?
> 
> Suicide bomber blows up his own funeral.
> 
> Someone should have defused the device.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwyJl4Zu4zs



linky gives content warning. just as well.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>


parking spot? lol


----------



## MrLiberty

Melensdad said:


>




well, one can dream of a big lake.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

I know we have a TOONS FOR THE TIMES thread but I really felt compelled to post this here.


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad

yikes!!!!!!


----------



## Leni

Melensdad said:


> yikes!!!!!!



Only one of the reasons.  We are much more careful about where we put our lives in danger.  Maybe because we have children that depend on us.  You suppose?


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

I don't even know what to say about this.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I don't even know what to say about this.


Talk about a crappy idea!?!


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> Only one of the reasons.  We are much more careful about where we put our lives in danger.  Maybe because we have children that depend on us.  You suppose?


And men aren't so smart.   Especially in our younger years.  We feel invincible.  Nothing will go wrong or hurt us.  LOL    then the chit hits the fan and sometimes we learn from that or we blame others for it happening.   .....don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Leni

I have got to send this to my son and his wife.  They have a doxie.


----------



## Melensdad

TRUTH


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 79514



That picture puckers my spincster muscles just looking at it.


----------



## Doc

Must've wanted that ATV in the worst way ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Jim, off the top of your head, what is the Amp rating for threaded iron pipe?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Jim, off the top of your head, what is the Amp rating for threaded iron pipe?



Actually you've hit the root of the problem.  The pipe should be good for a couple thousand amps.  Both the wire and the disconnect switch are WAY undersized.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

See if this helps


----------



## pirate_girl

.........


----------



## zekeusa

Whale watching??


----------



## Danang Sailor

See the fishing rods already rigged over the side?  Obviously, the gal is chumming!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Meanwhile, in Houston . . .


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Danang Sailor

Dmorency said:


>


If only he had signed up for ObamaCare a doctor could have done his vasectomy!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Leni

OMG!


----------



## road squawker

WELL!!!!!  I certainly hope they wear hearing protection,......... those grinders are noisy.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Too Funny!!!!!!      Thanks PG


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


>


 
 Oh boy.  Another Liberal who insists on doing something for someone "for their own good."


----------



## Doc

I canoe ... but not that way.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I canoe ... but not that way.



I have. On a hot day it is a good way to keep cool. And the canoe can be ,albeit slowly, navigated in that mode.

Hard to keep the camping supplies dry, and your sleeping bag smells like dead fish, but it does work.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

LOL  Opps.   That's a no parking zone.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another oops!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

And another . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> ...



I learned the same lesson using a 12 gauge slug.  

If shooting at a 20 foot tall tree, stand at least 30 foot away.


----------



## FrancSevin

I learned it driving my dozer without a safety cage.

 It didn't have one when I bought it. But I planned on "DOZING DIRT" on mostly level ground. No rollover likely so, why would I need a safety bar over my head.

 Then, I hit a tree.

 My redneck neighbor shouted, "just push it over!" So I pushed, and yep, it went over.

 Yeah!  That was a fun day


----------



## FrancSevin

Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




​



Doc said:


> LOL Opps. That's a no parking zone.



There are places on both coasts where you are not allowed to drop anchor because you might damage the sea bottom...

Problem solved.


----------



## Av8r3400

Watched a guy hit a wing dam on the Mississippi once. Ripped the lower unit off the boat and tossed it 15 feet in the air behind.  Boat came to a stop and sank.  Nicest thing to ever happen to that FIB. The whole beach cheered and let him swim back.


----------



## FrancSevin

Av8r3400 said:


> Watched a guy hit a wing dam on the Mississippi once. Ripped the lower unit off the boat and tossed it 15 feet in the air behind. Boat came to a stop and sank. Nicest thing to ever happen to that FIB. The whole beach cheered and let him swim back.




We have a old stone wall just under the surface at normal pool on the Connecticut river. Just north of Portland.

Corp of Engineers filled the bottom with sand and made a great spot to anchor and let the kids enjoy the water. It is a No Wake area but, guys unknowingly come through at full throttle. 

Boom! 

Fun to watch.


----------



## EastTexFrank

How come so many dumb things happen on the water?  

That's just an observation from my experiences ... and I've never owned a boat!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> How come so many dumb things happen on the water?
> 
> That's just an observation from my experiences ... and I've never owned a boat!!!!




Any fool will tell you Beer and Water don't mix. 

It can spoil the benefits of either. 


That said and to your point,,,; I have never seen a boat, any boat, without a cooler.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## squerly

.....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . . . .


----------



## Leni

LOL  Funny!  I saw it right away.


----------



## waybomb

Yup when I shop that's the first thing I look at.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> . . . . . . . .


I used to work at a local Grocer.  We had Kleenex regular 29 cents on sale at three for a dollar.

 I couldn't keep it on the shelf.  Moved fast for four days and then a woman pointed it out to me.  I told the boss but he said let it stand. Felt guilty the whole week it was on sale.

 But I did learn the marketing lesson.  People will buy anything ON SALE.


----------



## pirate_girl

yup..


----------



## Doc

Poledancing ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I used to work at a local Grocer.  We had Kleenex regular 29 cents on sale at three for a dollar.
> 
> I couldn't keep it on the shelf.  Moved fast for four days and then a woman pointed it out to me.  I told the boss but he said let it stand. Felt guilty the whole week it was on sale.
> 
> But I did learn the marketing lesson.  People will buy anything ON SALE.


I got the same lesson in high school at a part-time job:
The store-brand of frozen OJ was neatly set in the freezer, marked at $0.20 a can, but it wasn't selling.  The
assistant manager brought out a roll-around freezer unit, dumped the cans in every which way, and put a
sign on it - "4 for a Dollar".  Every can was gone in less than two hours!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> People will buy anything ON SALE.



I didn't know that you'd met my wife!!!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I've made a huge mistake!


----------



## zekeusa

Damn tree rats!


----------



## Melensdad

Substitute _"Fencing"_ for _"Karate"_ and then remove _"kicking"_ the kids and substituting it with _"Beating them with steel rods"_ and this pretty much describes my Saber coaching at the local high school


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.  .  .  .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .. .. ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> . . . . . .


That is really mean.   Hilarious!! ... but mean.


----------



## Melensdad

OK which FF member lives in Arizona


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> OK which FF member lives in Arizona


Where there's a shade-tree mechanic, there's always a way!   Certainly easier than trying to mount one of those ackward
frame-hitch doohickeys!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> ...



Now that's a "whoopsie".


----------



## Doc




----------



## MrLiberty

Doc said:


>




not every cop should carry a weapon...........


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Sorry about your Indians!


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## waybomb

Haha,  what do you call a blowboat buried under sand. ......
A start!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Be sure to rewind your DVD'S!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Invisible spray


----------



## Dmorency

jim slagle said:


> Be sure to rewind your DVD'S!


Where can I buy these? Great Christmas presents..


----------



## zekeusa

jim slagle said:


> Be sure to rewind your DVD'S!



I wish I thought of that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey dog, you're doing it wrong..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dmorency said:


> Where can I buy these? Great Christmas presents..




Looks like they are out of stock on the DVD Rewinders.  They do have a few usb pet rocks left.


https://www.amazon.com/ThinkGeek-US...8&qid=1480266398&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+pet+rock


----------



## Dmorency

Picked up a case


----------



## zekeusa

Wild Cherry??


----------



## MrLiberty

Dmorency said:


> Picked up a case




UM, Ok I got nothin'


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## pirate_girl

...

Hello, fire department?
Yes, our turkey is on fire and the deck too.
Please hurry.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Too much oil. Glad ours at Thanksgiving didn't turn out like that. 

living the dream


----------



## Danang Sailor

Dmorency said:


> Picked up a case


Interesting ... and Bordello Strength as well!  But, how long have you had that?  Note the heavy layer of dust, and all the rust.


zekeusa said:


> Wild Cherry??


Seems reasonable, considering intended usage!


----------



## zekeusa

That plastic Home Depot railing must smell real good melting. And I like the blanket on the chair 12" away....


----------



## jimbo

pirate_girl said:


> ...



I've always loved that one.  Classic.

I think he's looking for his precinct so he can vote.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

_*Hey blind man, you're doing it wrong!*_


----------



## zekeusa

Maybe he has a braille smart phone....Yes, I had to look up how to spell braille.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


>




well, that's for me.....


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


>



That was definitely me this morning.  I don't know what I ate yesterday but it got me today.


----------



## Doc

Nailed It

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Leni

OH!! OUCH!!  How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> OH!! OUCH!!  How the hell did that happen?


I wasn't there but I think he had his three fingers in the wrong spot when you pulled the trigger on the nail gun.   ...or his aim was off ...or ....

At least his buddies had the good sense to stop and take a picture of it before taking him to the hospital.


----------



## Doc

Another example of why women live longer than men ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Nailed It
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


 
 Makes my knee caps tingle just to look at that!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Another example of why women live longer than men ....


I'll give the man credit for red-neck ingenuity but;

 Where is the top of that tree gonna fall?


 And when it does, where will we find his body?


----------



## Doc

You're doing it WRONG


----------



## bczoom

Been there, done that.  I was offered semi-pro by O'Brien at the age of 13 for skiing (I didn't take it).  I could ski across Lake Erie from USA to Canada and back without issue.


----------



## Dmorency




----------



## Danang Sailor

Dmorency said:


>


Okay, I sorta get how he shot himself with the arrow, although it takes a certain amount of talent to manage it.    But what are those quill-looking things, and how did _they_ get there?


----------



## mtntopper

Fiberglass arrows can splinter length wise but I think this pic is actually photo shopped. This arrow does not appear to be splintered on the front end like it should to have the fiber splinters in the hand. Usually the splinters will run most of the shaft length of the arrow unlike in this pic. 

But again this could be a liberal dumb ass trying to shoot a flaming arrow at a Trump support sign at a protest in the streets.....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> You're doing it WRONG


 
 I spent three summers of my youth teaching waterskiing on Lake of the Ozarks MO. One of my proudest moments was teaching a blind teenager to water ski. But my fondest memories also include the bevy of nubile ladies. Not one season went by that I didn't manage to get a young chick out of her bikini, doing exactly that. 
 __________________


----------



## Doc

I'm pretty sure these guys are doing it wrong.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The tide is out!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You're doing it wrong!


----------



## pirate_girl

..........


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

WRONG!   LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

rectal??


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

They said get the tank out of sight ....


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

.........


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


>


Looks like she fell almost as has as election night.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

This doesn't show an example of doing something wrong, rather it provides ENGLISH, FRENCH and GERMAN translations of how not to do something wrong.  That said, this New Orleans coffee shop certainly has the right idea on how to warn people from joining the Darwin Award winners, or at least getting a bad burn in a sensitive area 

However, as someone who has travelled to France  and Germany  several times, studied the German language for several years, I am pretty skeptical of these translations


----------



## Doc

LMAO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

retreading a tire, he's doing it wrong!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

anybody see my shovel????


----------



## pirate_girl

This would bring a tear to Nixon's eyes.

Poor chainsaw.. hehe


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> anybody see my shovel????


I'm no civil engineer but...; that shovel appears top have been there since the road was originally poured.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## MrLiberty

Melensdad said:


>




I could watch that all night......


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Why Raincoats are Yellow ...


----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## MrLiberty




----------



## Melensdad

Those Italians know how to party


----------



## Danang Sailor

MrLiberty said:


> I could watch that all night......


I don't know how the flight went but she certainly had a nice trip!


----------



## Doc

When the recipe says 'Chill ....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Catavenger

American Gothic


----------



## Melensdad

If they can't spell HUMAN BEING correctly they are probably ILLEGAL


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Ooooooooooook!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


>



I never quite understood the "Smoking tobacco is bad but smoking pot is good and acceptable" argument.  You can't even smoke an e-cig because it looks like a nasty cigarette thing but go ahead, roll yourself a joint.

Smokers, especially cigarette smokers, are the most persecuted and discriminated against group in the whole country ... and just for the record, I'm a reformed smoker.


----------



## waybomb

EastTexFrank said:


> I never quite understood the "Smoking tobacco is bad but smoking pot is good and acceptable" argument.  You can't even smoke an e-cig because it looks like a nasty cigarette thing but go ahead, roll yourself a joint.
> 
> Smokers, especially cigarette smokers, are the most persecuted and discriminated against group in the whole country ... and just for the record, I'm a reformed smoker.



In general, smokers are slobs. Every where you go, there are cigarette butts.
And isn't it great to be driving down the road when a flicked butt hits the windshield in an explosion of sparks?

Persecution is too light.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Karma


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


>


 
 I volunteer to try.  If after 72 attempts I also fail, I would be more than happy to return his money.


----------



## Doc

Don't forget to raise the motor before pulling the boa up the ramp!


----------



## Doc

Another boater doing it wrong ....
Remember to secure your boat to the trailer.


----------



## Catavenger

Melensdad said:


>


  Like it says he did give it an, "honest effort."
And the guy is NOT a quitter.


----------



## Melensdad

WOW, what else is wrong on the History Channel


----------



## Doc

Oops


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.. .. ..


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> .....


 
 Cute. 
 (when you think about it)


----------



## Doc

New Ceiling Fan


----------



## Catavenger

Only thing wrong with the ceiling fan installation is the tape. Everyone knows to use DUCT TAPE!


----------



## deand1

Catavenger said:


> Only thing wrong with the ceiling fan installation is the tape. Everyone knows to use DUCT TAPE!



I suspect that is the super duct tape. It comes in all colors now, even camo, they call it Duck Tape.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure how Andrea Mitchell from MSNBC still has a job.

Actually I'm not sure if she has a brain in her head.


----------



## road squawker

Damn, looks like the USC football team has some help this year.


----------



## Melensdad

road squawker said:


> Damn, looks like the USC football team has some help this year.



But they are French ... so might be good for making a safety


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Not sure how Andrea Mitchell from MSNBC still has a job.
> 
> Actually I'm not sure if she has a brain in her head.


If she had typed "WWI" she would have been (sorta) close, but this ...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> ...



I could do that ... but it would be grey hair


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

Never Snort Viagra


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

I can imagine someone designing these outfits but I would bet they fired whoever bought them for the team.


----------



## Melensdad

Great time saving advice


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## Doc

This 'boat' don't float


----------



## Adillo303

The judge said - The wife gets the house and the truck.


----------



## FrancSevin

Adillo303 said:


> The judge said - The wife gets the house and the truck.


----------



## Melensdad

Yes, people are this stupid


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Yes, people are this stupid


That gal must have flunked her geolgraphy class.


----------



## pirate_girl

eeeeek!

Sew it up! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

this might work?


----------



## pirate_girl

........


----------



## pirate_girl

the world's dumbest mud dauber...


----------



## Melensdad

Can CNN get anything correct


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Is this available at Starbucks?


----------



## Doc

Exercise????!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Some things are never meant to be...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


>



Cram the tractor in there and destroy the truck.
Brilliant!


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc said:


> ...



  The fast but hard way to make a toyhauler!!
                                Mike


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


>


Very wise words.


----------



## mla2ofus

Saw a good one on FB. " there's only two ways to argue with a woman and neither works".
                                  Mike


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

I wonder if they get a special patch for that?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Apparently she believes that if a government violates your property rights its just fine but if someone else does it it is theft.  

Oh the irony.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Apparently she believes that if a government violates your property rights its just fine but if someone else does it it is theft.
> 
> Oh the irony.


Can't be _all_ bad.  According to the decal she believes in The Flying Spaghetti Monster!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

1 year ago today, from the New York Times, because all the news that fit to print comes from the NYT


----------



## Melensdad

1 year ago from The Huffington Post ... seems pretty accurate


----------



## Melensdad

I would like to thank these 'beautiful' women for giving men a legitimate reason to drink


----------



## Catavenger

Eeeek!! That's about enough to knock me off the wagon!


----------



## Melensdad

According to the NY Times it looks like Trumps odds are getting dimmer


----------



## luvs

i'm not a fan of either, so-- call me non-political 
i figure she is looking to to tick her hubs or lack thereof off, & trump is simply obnoxious~~


----------



## Melensdad

1 year and 1 day ago ... Apparently a little over confident 1 year ago, Hillary congratulated herself, in advance, before losing the election


----------



## Doc

PedoWood


----------



## Melensdad

This is why we have nothing to fear if there is another civil war


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> This is why we have nothing to fear if there is another civil war


The Official Bernie Sanders Trick or Treat Costume!


----------



## Melensdad

Got all my goodies ready for any Trick-or-Treaters who might be lucky enough to show up ...  and I got my pumpkin carved too


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

grammar and punctuation are important skills for headline writers


----------



## Melensdad

Got to love Twitter for allowing people to make fools of themselves, to expose hypocrites and also for allowing people to point out some inconvenient facts.


----------



## pirate_girl

/////


----------



## Melensdad

Another twitter genius


----------



## Melensdad

And even major publications are joining in on the act of being totally stupid as they simply react without engaging their brains


----------



## Doc

Corn Bread


----------



## Doc

Sign instructs you to do a burn out.


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Corn Bread



hey-- i happen to despise cornbred due to its gritty nature-- i'll make yins a batch, tho, before u can blink, & you'll swoon--
we can cook, too
wink--
luv, that picksburgh person known as 'aubrey'
i'll cook anyone to lowering their heads in lack of being better than me & those that i'll bring into my kitch' to shame--


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


>


That's hilarious. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Keith Olbermann ... real genius or comic genius?  Or just an idiot


----------



## Melensdad

Those silly socialists/communists, they just don't understand.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Those silly socialists/communists, they just don't understand.


 
 That's Hilarious!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Catavenger

Melensdad said:


> Those silly socialists/communists, they just don't understand.



"Works" for me! LOL


----------



## Doc

Do you ever ....


----------



## Doc

Ad Placement WRONG


----------



## Doc

Finally ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## road squawker

...


----------



## nixon

Hot tub ?


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


>



Oh my!!! .... you deserve to be dragged out back and shot for that one.


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh my!!! .... you deserve to be dragged out back and shot for that one.


No, he needs to be dragged out and shot for stealing one of my favorite holiday puns.    Now, I'll have to find another way to offend the sensibilities of other FF members this season.


----------



## Melensdad

Senator Warren has been shown to be a liar about her claim that she is a Native American.  

Senator Warren now claims that calling her "Pocahontas" is a racial slur.

And yet this is true, try it, it took me right to her campaign page:  www.pocahontas.com


----------



## Melensdad

Just out for an evening drive with my spouse on our motorized scooter chairs with my O2 tank ...


----------



## Melensdad

The stupid is strong with this one!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


 

 Also reverse the cables on your battery so that the heater works instead of the AC


----------



## Melensdad

Silly people on Twitter.  The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Melensdad

This pretty much sums up 2017 on college campuses across the US.

She even censors herself ... want to guess who the real fascist is in the photo


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Silly people on Twitter.  The gift that keeps on giving


Does this mean that I can't call this silly b*tch a silly b*tch, even though _its_ Cisgender was female?  Somehow, calling 'it' a _silly non-cis person with canine tendencies_  doesn't have the same panache.


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

California is doing it wrong


----------



## nixon




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Dancing Sandwiches


----------



## Doc

When you are to drunk ....


----------



## road squawker

Err,............... not to even mention the "B-J's  $"


----------



## Doc

Hoarding


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Smoking Motorhomes


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

A mental giant right there!!!


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> A mental giant right there!!!



He’s got a twin brother as well . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon

New ,and improved offroad lite  bars 4 sail !!


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Doc

Chicago plan to stop dead from voting ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## NorthernRedneck

nixon said:


> View attachment 95925


Lol. Sad thing is that it doesn't surprise me


----------



## bczoom

What's more scary than the ramp is the plants next to it on the right.

It looks like Giant Hogweed.  That's some serious nasty stuff.  Contact with the skin causes Phytophotodermatitis which causes the skin to be seriously sensitive to ultraviolet light (meaning when the skin is exposed to the skin it basically starts to burn and blister).

Here's an example of it on a person's hands.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## nixon




----------



## Melensdad

I will never be this cool


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Lowes card


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## luvs

don't let your PCP (not that kind; i mean your doctor) give you 7 shots-to-be until she gives in, says you're too teensy to put a shot into, & sends u off to a specialist--
 ow--


----------



## Doc

Wheely Time


----------



## nixon




----------



## luvs

guys-- google Sandra lee-- 'nuff said

also, my meower cannot find her litter, usually- she is doing that one wrong


----------



## waybomb

luvs said:


> guys-- google Sandra lee-- 'nuff said
> 
> also, my meower cannot find her litter, usually- she is doing that one wrong




Hint, be prepared!


----------



## luvs

waybomb said:


> Hint, be prepared!



 if a mute button & a pooper-scooper make fer that, that we're well~~


----------



## nixon




----------



## pixie

Well, at least he has it 'on' a trailer !!!


----------



## nixon

pixie said:


> Well, at least he has it 'on' a trailer !!!



Until he tries to turn ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Better yet ...


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

It's spring, don't forget to ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Well ....I was putting it up on the rack and .....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Well ....I was putting it up on the rack and .....



dammit, doc, i almost tinkled my dagnabbin britches, once again; can't take yins any further, u make me  too often-- luv yins


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Winner of the “That’s Not My Job” contest . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ...




I did that once. Built a Handi-Stone retaining wall fou feet high and 95 feet long. Before backfilling we stopped for lunch. One of the guys leaned against the wall for a short nap and the entire thing fell over.


That's about 1,600 8"X8'X4" stones stacked and tamped into place.

Learned to back fill as you go.

Proof that experience is the best teacher. But, she always gives you the test before you get the lesson.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

This one's for Nixon!


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

I need some exhaust help.  Works great but its a little loud.  Any suggestions?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Grab some exhaust tape and that suckers good to go


----------



## Jim_S RIP

On the kitchen floor I used asphalt shingles


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bucket seat. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Teaching kids in Americas dairy land . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Melensdad

Something tells me that neither the tattoo artist nor the person getting the tattoo have ever driven a vehicle with a manual transmission


----------



## waybomb

jim slagle said:


> Bucket seat. . .



And it's a benz no less!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

waybomb said:


> And it's a benz no less!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The garage


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It directs traffic . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tie down straps . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hurricane precautions . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## luvs

my pix-- meh-- they won't load--


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Seemed like a good idea at the time ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Seemed like a good idea at the time ...



That looks like me with a hula hoop.  Tried it on ... it fitted.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Caution: Do Not Swallow!


----------



## Doc

Underwater parking


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

They might be doing it wrong but I think it's kinda Kewl.  I could use a bridge like this on my back 40.    How to get it in place is a whole different story.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Nice try.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

Jeans? I don't see no jeans ...more pockets than jeans.


----------



## Melensdad

Still trying to figure out what this kid wrote that was wrong


----------



## FrancSevin

We must teach our children history with a palatable truth so that the programing agenda works when they are of age to vote. 

 The last thing the average teacher wants to hear about JFK, or any politician (R or D), from a student, is the truth.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

You had one job .....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...
Quite a reach, huh?


----------



## Doc

Redneck tow.


----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> ...


My question is how the devil did he get it in the van?


----------



## Doc

loboloco said:


> My question is how the devil did he get it in the van?




I wondered the same thing ..and how the hell does it stay up off the ground.  It appears the bigger end, and more of the bigger end is outside the van.   ...Now wondering if it's photoshopped.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I wondered the same thing ..and how the hell does it stay up off the ground. It appears the bigger end, and more of the bigger end is outside the van. ...Now wondering if it's photoshopped.


If we are talking about the log in the minivan, I must agree it seems impossible.
Not only is it unlikely the minivan could hold the weight of the log, but the cantilevered load actually transfers and adds the weight of the front half of the vehicle as well to the burden on the rear axles and wheels.

 A minivan max load capacity is usually around 1,200 lbs passengers and luggage. This arrangement by my estimate,  puts over 4000 lbs on that frame and axle assy. 
 2000 lbs of load and 2000, additional lbs of leveraged   weight transferred to the fulcrum/rear axle.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

So much for privacy..


----------



## Melensdad

What an idiot ...

... even a moron knows you need to use duct tape to patch a tire


----------



## Doc

Duh!


----------



## pirate_girl

Must have been drunk lol


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Racing to toll booth or anxious to see the gal in the booth, who knows.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Racing to toll booth or anxious to see the gal in the booth, who knows.



Looks like the New Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## pirate_girl

I guess some things just need to be said..


----------



## Doc

Boating season is here, be on the lookout for river patrol.


----------



## Doc

Somewhere a ceiling ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Melensdad

I'm not so sure that is "doing it wrong" because I'd love to have that on my front door!


----------



## road squawker

at least on the _outside_


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

Priorities?


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> Boating season is here, be on the lookout for river patrol.



I'd love to see the back story on that one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100284



Are they coming to California or going back to Oklahoma????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> ...



Not sure but he may be stuck


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...


 

Global warming, rising sea levels??????
Is Gore right or that driver just stupid?

 A four letter word comes to mind,,,,;TIDE.


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> A four letter word comes to mind,,,,;TIDE.



I guess that would make that camper a Tide Pod.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> I guess that would make that camper a Tide Pod.


:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> ...




Other than not knowing how to parallel park what seems to be the problem?


----------



## bczoom

Based on the mud going up the steps, it looks like that river overflowed and parked the boat up there.


----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> ...


I told y'all to quit feeding Doc those rum and cokes.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Based on the mud going up the steps, it looks like that river overflowed and parked the boat up there.


Yep, water was up when he parked it, it drifted in before the water went down.   Oops.


----------



## Doc

This might have been because someone had to many rum and cokes.    I wonder if the wing on the back helped the boat take flight while it was on the trailer.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Duh ....


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> ...



Time to paint the bottom! ( that high sided boat photo)


----------



## pirate_girl

Hahaha!


----------



## Doc

Wind Power = Idiot Power


----------



## Doc

Loyal Customer reward ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Dear God..


----------



## Doc

Which should go first?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Catavenger

Doc said:


> Which should go first?




I won't tell you the answer but I looked it up


----------



## Doc

Catavenger said:


> I won't tell you the answer but I looked it up


I did not look it up but was taught when I was young that if all three arrived at stop signs at same time the one on the right goes first.   Otherwise it's the first to arrive.    

What did you find when you looked it up Cat?


----------



## road squawker

Err,.................. two of the vehicles have a yield sign.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ape hangers?


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Ape hangers?



Hell's bells, I HAVE SEEN THAT BIKE!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Hell's bells, I HAVE SEEN THAT BIKE!!!



Good chance 

Sign says “Missouri Department of Transportation District office Next Right”


----------



## pirate_girl

Yikes


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Yikes
> 
> View attachment 100589


 
 I'm guessing that text message never got finished.


----------



## pirate_girl

Weeeee!


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Women!!!   Do exactly as they say but still can't please them.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

The cops, they did it wrong..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

No dogs allowed but ...human pigs are so much worse.


----------



## Doc

Fix a flat


----------



## Catavenger

Or maybe *NOT *so wrong after all? Hey it is quicker!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Things like this are why women live longer . . .


----------



## Doc

Time to mow ... NOT!!!


----------



## Doc

Might be wrong but it's hilarious.


----------



## Doc




----------



## zekeusa

Garden Tractor Jack Stands!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some men . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> ...


Must be one of those Democrats headin north toward Canada.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

a true hy-bread vehicle.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Crash your car, get a sub and empty your ashtray all in one trip Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey kid, you're doing it wrong lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Un-friending, the early years . . .


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Crash your car, get a sub and empty your ashtray all in one trip Lol
> 
> View attachment 101972



Mind as well put a drive though now!


----------



## FrancSevin

Early this year, some Boeing employees on the airfield decided to steal a life raft from one of the 747s. They were successful in getting it out of the plane and home. Shortly after they took it for a float on the river, they noticed a Coast Guard helicopter coming toward them. It turned out that the chopper was homing in on the emergency locator beacon that activated when the raft was inflated. 
They are no longer employed at Boeing.
Here's your sign, guys. Don't get it wet;


----------



## pirate_girl

Wrong shirt to wear first day training?
Yup, he did it wrong!


----------



## zekeusa

idiots working at Boeing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Does this mean we’re standing in an un-clothed area?


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> Does this mean we’re standing in an un-clothed area?


Maybe You are.    I'm not.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102152


_Donning swami hat_


I see ... bruises.  And analgesic, a lot of analgesic.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

I wonder if that guy stopped after causing all those accidents! Probably not.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## FrancSevin

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 102358



It took me a moment to get the point. But then I realized the opportunity that was missed in the photo.

 I hate it when great opportunities are wasted by incompetence.

 Ruined my day.


----------



## FrancSevin

A guy walked into a little corner store with a shotgun and demanded all of the cash from the cash drawer. After the cashier put the cash in a bag, the robber saw a bottle of Scotch that he wanted behind the counter on the shelf. He told the cashier to put it in the bag as well, but the cashier refused and said, "Because I don't believe you are over 21.";
The robber said he was, but the clerk still refused to give it to him because she didn't believe him. At this point, the robber took his driver's license out of his wallet and gave it to the clerk.
The clerk looked it over and agreed that the man was in fact over 21 and she put the Scotch in the bag. The robber then ran from the store with his loot. 
The cashier promptly called the police and gave the name and address of the robber that she got off the license. 
They arrested the robber two hours later .


 This guy definitely needs a sign.


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> A guy walked into a little corner store with a shotgun and demanded all of the cash from the cash drawer. After the cashier put the cash in a bag, the robber saw a bottle of Scotch that he wanted behind the counter on the shelf. He told the cashier to put it in the bag as well, but the cashier refused and said, "Because I don't believe you are over 21.";
> The robber said he was, but the clerk still refused to give it to him because she didn't believe him. At this point, the robber took his driver's license out of his wallet and gave it to the clerk.
> The clerk looked it over and agreed that the man was in fact over 21 and she put the Scotch in the bag. The robber then ran from the store with his loot.
> The cashier promptly called the police and gave the name and address of the robber that she got off the license.
> They arrested the robber two hours later .
> 
> 
> This guy definitely needs a sign.




This is a joke forum, not the Chicago Daily News.


----------



## Doc

I'm not a fireman ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I'm not a fireman ....



I too am not a fireman but,,,; I used to play one on weekends. You're right, that's not how it's done.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 102608



Step 1:  Identify her
Step 2:  Escort her to the Unemployment Office


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Woman of the year??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Best cooking instructions ever ... and the only way to do Yoga


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> View attachment 102966



I think he plans to take out two sections of trunk leaving the tree standing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol!


----------



## nixon

jim slagle said:


> I think he plans to take out two sections of trunk leaving the tree standing.



Bet his “going into the woods checklist “ is something like this ;
Fuel ,bar oil ,  chainsaw , 8 guide bars , 36 wedges , hammer ,2-3 screnches ,box of bar nuts ..............


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pixie

nixon said:


> Bet his “going into the woods checklist “ is something like this ;
> Fuel ,bar oil ,  chainsaw , 8 guide bars , 36 wedges , hammer ,2-3 screnches ,box of bar nuts ..............



Guess he missed the part about cutting a notch. .....


----------



## nixon

pixie said:


> Guess he missed the part about cutting a notch. .....



Don’t need a felling notch when you wear pedal pusher chaps ,and sport a Spencer tape . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of chainsaws..


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Speaking of chainsaws..
> 
> 
> View attachment 103043



He’s fairly safe . MS170 ,some sorta eyewear , and a fanny pack . . . Personally , I prefer to wear 4” stilletos as they hold the “ logs “ better .


----------



## pirate_girl

????


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

aye aye aye aye


----------



## pirate_girl

??


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

nixon said:


> View attachment 103252
> 
> View attachment 103253



Maximum cell phone coverage!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Gandalf wearing a watch??


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 103323


Either:
1.  Momma wouldn't let him hang that dead thing on her wall,  or;
2.  He wanted the entire neighborhood to see what an awesome hunter he is.

My vote is for Choice #1!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> ...




That is really *Awesome!  *


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...


Seriously??? Using bailing wire to hold up the exhaust on a Corvette.?????

 Oh the horror!


----------



## zekeusa

I guess they all can't be garage queens.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


>



Not a thing wrong as long as you don’t turn!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Must be a liberal voter.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Not a thing wrong* as long as you don’t turn*!



YUP

And 1 light duty ratchet strap should hold that load without any issues if he does decide to make a turn.  

In other news, I have a buddy who owns a good body shop that can replace the sides of his truck bed if he does make a turn.


----------



## nixon




----------



## emceeghee

nixon said:


> View attachment 103612





I wouldn’t put in my guest bathroom —
But at least it is functional in the basement!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> View attachment 103612





emceeghee said:


> I wouldn’t put in my guest bathroom —
> But at least it is functional in the basement!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Nope. he used tape. Any professional knows to use wire ties.


----------



## Doc

I'm not a road engineer but ....this does not look right.


----------



## pirate_girl

????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> ????
> View attachment 103639


No wonder the cheese was all melted at the grocery store.


----------



## pirate_girl

There is a game called Cards Against Humanity.
While Superman (my Jeff) was in the burgh over the weekend, he and friends were at the cabin playing this game.
I guess you choose a card, then the next one you choose is supposed to be the answer, or something like that.
Anyway......


He knew Mom would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Doc

LOL My kids have brought that game out for parties.  It's outrageous and kinda fun.  More fun for the young ones though. 

===============
Flat Earth Society News .... Oops


----------



## zekeusa

NorthernRedneck said:


> No wonder the cheese was all melted at the grocery store.



I don't think the cooler was designed for that kind of weight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Husband of the year.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ????
> View attachment 103639


(Overheard in supermarket)
Wow!  That chick has a really cool ass!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

If you see two ..... you are doing it wrong.


----------



## FrancSevin

Sorry but I thought this belonged here in this thread..:th_lmao:


*NFL Opener Has Lowest Ratings In Ten Years*



    By Bill Galluccio
 September 7, 2018


   AddThis Sharing Buttons Share to FacebookShare to TwitterShare to PrintShare to More


----------



## Doc

Doggie doors in Florida: Wrong!!!!


----------



## Doc

Jet Fuel ing ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## emceeghee

Doc said:


> Jet Fuel ing ....



Kæmpe trafikkaos
Bdste elsker jeg nogensinde har haft


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Not a photo but a video . . .


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=zxDIzFOmCjg"]A man walks into a bar - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## pirate_girl

Eeek!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hungry? Lol


----------



## Doc

Do ya think this is their first time boarding up for a hurricane?


----------



## Doc

But ... also much like a country without borders.


----------



## nixon




----------



## zekeusa

Oh God, right on her neck!!


----------



## emceeghee

:th_lmao:


----------



## emceeghee

This fool woke me up this morning in my backyard with the chainsaw. I started to stop him then I took a good look and I thought yeah you’re doing it just right.


----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## road squawker

....


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> ....



Almost spit tea across the room, tyvm


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

road squawker said:


> ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ran out of gas on their way to protest oil and pipelines.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104222



I'm pretty sure this isn't what the Captain had in mind when he told the Second Officer to "Take the bridge!"


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

The pole is unsafe to climb!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

There’s something wrong here. Just can’t decide


----------



## road squawker

There's no keyboard for the computer


----------



## Jim_S RIP

road squawker said:


> There's no keyboard for the computer



He does have a Christmas Tree!


----------



## bczoom

I was thinking that was literally a 1-room apartment. Not sure if he got the short straw by getting the bathroom but at least he has a tub. Not sure about sink and toilet...


----------



## zekeusa

Is that a computer or a toaster oven?


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 104828



You are right!!!  That boy's hat is on backwards.


----------



## nixon

The pilot got it wrong . But, the maintenance tech must be living right !


----------



## Doc

:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Stupidity know no limit ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Texting and driving . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh?


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 105037
> 
> Oh?



Perfect!    :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Slick in dash iPHone charger & iTunes player .....NOT


----------



## Doc

... 5 gallon buckets and 2x6's helped him reach the top     and someone decided to take a pic instead of holding the ladder.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Danang Sailor

nixon said:


> View attachment 105166



Okay, there's the unnatural axe ... so, where's the sheep?


----------



## Doc

Some would fill their shorts before making it to the facilities.  

----------------------

Bathroom with a glass floor over abandoned elevator shaft.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Poor planning of an escape route ! ! !


----------



## Doc

Duh!!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Melensdad

Public display of stupidity


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Pony for sale ..great with kids.   LOL


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Duct tape, use it for EVERYTHING!


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Duct tape, use it for EVERYTHING!



Next time use Gorilla Tape.  It comes in  asphalt pavement matching BLACK.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Is that meatloaf or bread she's sawing on?


----------



## Doc




----------



## nixon




----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> View attachment 105612



At least he has on a helmet.  The rest of him is going to hurt like hell in just a little bit.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## jwstewar

Doc said:


> ...



Sadly, that isn't one of the worst homemade hitches I've seen.


----------



## FrancSevin

Agreed! And strangely enough an idea I may well keep handy for future use myself.


----------



## zekeusa

The hitch pin looks like a grade 3 lag bolt....desperate times.


----------



## bczoom

The scariest thing about that hitch to me is the great big crack from the ball towards the back.
Saw a hitch pin on the road today on my way to run errands.  It was still there when I came back so I stopped and picked it up.


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> And strangely enough an idea I may well keep handy for future use myself.


Please don't.  A draw bar is all of $20.  Something like this 2x2 can kill someone when the trailer comes off.


----------



## nixon

If you think about it , there is no way that ball is secured to the 2x2 . The threaded shaft doesn’t go through the wood . Besides , everyone knows you use Black Locust for that ,nor southern yellow pin ...


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Please don't. A draw bar is all of $20. Something like this 2x2 can kill someone when the trailer comes off.



A $20 drawbar at Lowes does me no good when I am 30 miles away at the ranch. At least an hour and a half of my week end wasted. But a handy 2X2 will get the small trailer up the hill behind my Honda Forman, or my pick up.
Wrapped in Gorrilla tape it wood be fine.

BTW, the photo appears to show he cut a saw kerf, or there is a crack, which will blow out iffen he doesn't use some Gorrilla tape.


----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> If you think about it , there is no way that ball is secured to the 2x2 . The threaded shaft doesn’t go through the wood . Besides , everyone knows you use Black Locust for that ,nor southern yellow pin ...




If he used a speed bore drill to counter bore a hole the right size then he would be able to get the stem bolt secured to nut.  i wouldalso use a smalldeck screw just behind the bolt  hole to better secure the wood from craking.

I'm a certified, if not certifiable, redneck engineer. So, stand back. But first,,,; hold my beer


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Is that meatloaf or bread she's sawing on?
> 
> View attachment 105579




 My Mom used to make bread like that.  Doughy on the inside, but the crust was bulletproof.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> My Mom used to make bread like that.  Doughy on the inside, but the crust was bulletproof.




I once made loaves of French bread that could have been used for baseball bats.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Since I painted my car . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some people gamble at the casino . . .


----------



## Doc

THIS is why they make yellow rain coats !!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

They are using the term 'Hunter' very loosely


----------



## pirate_girl

Paris or penis?
You decide.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If we all just switched . . .
.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

stuck in the mud ...pushing from the bed won't get er done.   LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hey nurse, yer doin' it wrong.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

PG ...I couldn't resist.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

That must be the _tough nut to crack_ that I've heard about all these years.  


pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106537


----------



## zekeusa

Nut cracker must be from China!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Maybe he has a cold? At least he's not a two bagger!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Where on earth did you get a picture of my family!! Ha!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ooops!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oww


----------



## Doc

Ut oh ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah I hate when that happens lol


----------



## Doc

Duct tape fixes everything, right?


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 106847
> 
> 
> Ooops!





NorthernRedneck said:


> Oww


Not only the beard, but the earbuds too.  He's not going to be listening to his "tunes" for a while!


----------



## Melensdad

Not really sure if this photo belongs in this thread.  After all, my dogs follow me into the bathroom anyway, might as well have them carry around a spare roll


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey there seagull.. you're doin' it wrong lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Not really sure if this photo belongs in this thread.  After all, my dogs follow me into the bathroom anyway, might as well have them carry around a spare roll



Now that's a good idea!!!!  I haven't gone to the bathroom by myself in years.  Actually, she's useful for other things … I just can't think of any right at this minute.


----------



## Doc

Just for TR .....  I bet you've never seen this done before (at least I hope not)


----------



## bczoom

WOW!!!

Serious forklift fail that just happened.  Video is only 37 seconds but definitely worth the watch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL6xyG1K_NA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL6xyG1K_NA[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Not really sure if this photo belongs in this thread. After all, my dogs follow me into the bathroom anyway, might as well have them carry around a spare roll


 Our dog pulls the Toilet paper off and runs it to her "accident."  It is not uncommon to see a run from the dining room all the way back to the Bathroom.


----------



## pirate_girl

I see what they did there.


----------



## nixon




----------



## bczoom

Back bacon?!?!? All they did was thinly cut the loin. You're basically getting 2 boneless pork chops.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Nothing like the feel of a fresh from the dryer hoodie on a chilly autumn morning...


----------



## Melensdad

Winter is coming, got to keep them warm


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Well, at least it's level.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Just what you need to tow that 16 ton trailer ....


----------



## Doc

There are better ways to jack up a truck son.   LOL


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## nixon

Who’s dumber ? The welder ,or the user ?


----------



## Doc

Gas thieves suck RV sewage ...


----------



## Doc

I filled the soap dispenser ....


----------



## Doc

That awkward moment in the parking lot ...


----------



## zekeusa

One guy parked behind me and took out his radiator once! He came wheeling in and bam!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm, now what could that be?


----------



## nixon

^^^^^Could have been worse !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Hmmm, now what could that be?
> 
> View attachment 107595


Crappiest gift you can buy a person. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> ^^^^^Could have been worse ! View attachment 107596



Dyson?


----------



## JimVT

pirate_girl said:


> Dyson?



my wife asked for one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> ...


Just saw this now. Dad had logging trucks. This happened a couple times to one of his older trailers. He retired the trailer when he bought a new one. After cutting all the axles off the old one he measured the water depth 46 ft from shore then reattached one axle to the trailer frame so it would sit at the right height. That winter, we backed it out onto the ice and anchored it to shore in front of the house. After it broke through the ice in the spring, we installed enough decking to cover the entire trailer. It made a damned fine dock. 48ft long. 8 ft wide. And no storm was going to move it. We even left the trailer wiring for the lights for deck lights at night.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just saw this now. Dad had logging trucks. This happened a couple times to one of his older trailers. He retired the trailer when he bought a new one. After cutting all the axles off the old one he measured the water depth 46 ft from shore then reattached one axle to the trailer frame so it would sit at the right height. That winter, we backed it out onto the ice and anchored it to shore in front of the house. After it broke through the ice in the spring, we installed enough decking to cover the entire trailer. It made a damned fine dock. 48ft long. 8 ft wide. And no storm was going to move it. We even left the trailer wiring for the lights for deck lights at night.



Human ingenuity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107617



Based on the experiences the Coast Guard has had with people trying to sell watercraft when they can't spell the name correctly, there is a good chance that "kanew" is stolen property!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

The new Cedar Brakes for those that want that wood burning smell while you drive...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 107760


Her wankles are escaping through her knees. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Oops


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

Doesn’t that guy realize that smoking could be dangerous !!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108051



That may be an accurate name given the success that I have had finding the bad bulb in a string ,then finding the bulb with the correct voltage ,base ,shape and color to replace the bad bulb . . . 

And ...
I hope that each of you,and your loved one has a very happy ,safe ,and memorable Christmas . 
God Bless !
John


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108051



IMO the font is fine, but the kerning really sucks!  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Gift wrap placement.
You did it wrong.
Lol


----------



## Doc

This might be the absolute wrongest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My wife was watching a tv show last night until it ended. The next show coming on was a couple raising a kid. The man was in the process of going through with a sex change. I had her change the channel as I couldn't stomach that crap. 

Just a thought. If a man and woman get married then later one of them decides to get a sex change, does it make the marriage certificate null and void because it doesn't list two people of the same sex on the certificate?   And is considered cheating on the husband with another woman if he goes and gets the surgery to remove the manhood parts?  All thoughts from lack of sleep. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Fake ID tip ......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Why let the size of your garage dictate what size boat you buy.   Think outside the box  .... but you should at least cover that nose!!!!!


----------



## road squawker

photo shopped


----------



## Doc

Priorities ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

I see the problem ....   :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sad thing is people like this vote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> I see the problem ....   :th_lmao:



Believe it or not, I've seen that done.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This guy may have done it wrong but I applaud him for doing it.  Probably pissed of some prius and electric car owners.   Yay!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108508



That belonged to RFX. he sold it a couple of months ago. 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=80302


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> That belonged to RFX. he sold it a couple of months ago.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=80302


Oh my gosh!
Lol
Cool.


----------



## Doc

well ...... it's working for now.


----------



## Doc

Wasn't sure where to put this meme but I figured if you have syringes in your rectum that are not yours you must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Doc

Somebody must've bet RV's will float.   LOL


----------



## Doc

No smoking with kids in car law ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Selfie . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tail gunner . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think we are going to need a bigger donkey.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> I think we are going to need a bigger donkey.



Probably want to get him some hearing protection too.  First pull of the trigger, while standing behind that donkey, is likely to yield an unwelcome kick to the balls of the person holding the rear end of that gun from a very frightened and panicked beast!


----------



## pirate_girl

That had to hurt..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Awesome wireless hose ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## zekeusa

Hey! You scratched my Anchor!


----------



## Danang Sailor

I'd give a pretty penny - even an ugly dime - to see a copy of the Coast Guard investigation on this one!  


Doc said:


> ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Seized lug nut . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wrong lane?


----------



## Doc

whoops ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I'd give a pretty penny - even an ugly dime - to see a copy of the Coast Guard investigation on this one!



I'm thinking that stupid sailor leaped right out in front of the motor craft.

 That looks like a Juneau 30 "Sunlight." Them suckers are fast.


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> I'm thinking that stupid sailor leaped right out in front of the motor craft.
> 
> That looks like a Juneau 30 "Sunlight." Them suckers are fast.




Or, the fishermen were fishing and the bloboater decided that he had "the right of way" because he is a bloboater. PS, it's not right of way, it's stand-on. 



Blobaters are the "give way" vessel when coming across a fishing vessel.
The fishing vessel is the "stand on" in this situation. Or, has the right of way.


However, no matter, both vessels are damaged and both should avoid collision. Having said that, if in fact the fishing vessel was in fact fishing, then the bloboater or his insurance gets to pay the majority of both claims.



Nobody can say that these either of these two captains were correct. They both should have avoided collision. Even if the fishing vessel wasn't fishing, the captain had the autopilot on, engines at 3/4 throttle, with everybody sitting in the cockpit looking towards where they came from, the blooater should have had situational awareness and turned to avoid. Plain and simple. No matter how negligent the other captain was. And vice-versa.


----------



## zekeusa

jim slagle said:


> Seized lug nut . . .



  Try C4….


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Or, the fishermen were fishing and the bloboater decided that he had "the right of way" because he is a bloboater. PS, it's not right of way, it's stand-on.
> 
> 
> 
> Blobaters are the "give way" vessel when coming across a fishing vessel.
> The fishing vessel is the "stand on" in this situation. Or, has the right of way.
> 
> 
> However, no matter, both vessels are damaged and both should avoid collision. Having said that, if in fact the fishing vessel was in fact fishing, then the bloboater or his insurance gets to pay the majority of both claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can say that these either of these two captains were correct. They both should have avoided collision. Even if the fishing vessel wasn't fishing, the captain had the autopilot on, engines at 3/4 throttle, with everybody sitting in the cockpit looking towards where they came from, the blooater should have had situational awareness and turned to avoid. Plain and simple. No matter how negligent the other captain was. And vice-versa.




As a lifelong bloater who has a few stink pot vessels as well, I respectfully disagree.

Any sailor will tell you from the pictures that the wind was slight. Unless the Juneau had it's axillary running, the stand on sailing vessel would been making little, if any, way and would have had very little maneuverability. That is why they have the unquestioned right of way.

IF the sail craft was not making way, the "stand on vessel " rule does not even apply.


Despite the fact he was engaged in "fishing", the power boat captain will get the blame 100% for this one.


----------



## bczoom

If you want to look closer at that boat accident, search for details on it. The accident occurred in the Chesapeake bay, 8/17/18.
I dug some but couldn't find the results of the Coast Guard investigation.

Here's a couple links.
https://wjla.com/news/local/boat-crash-chesapeake-bay-annapolis
https://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/2018/08/22/chesapeake-bay-boat-accident/
https://wjla.com/news/local/boat-crash-chesapeake-bay-annapolis


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> If you want to look closer at that boat accident, search for details on it. The accident occurred in the Chesapeake bay, 8/17/18.
> I dug some but couldn't find the results of the Coast Guard investigation.
> 
> Here's a couple links.
> https://wjla.com/news/local/boat-crash-chesapeake-bay-annapolis
> https://www.sailingscuttlebutt.com/2018/08/22/chesapeake-bay-boat-accident/
> https://wjla.com/news/local/boat-crash-chesapeake-bay-annapolis



None of the links give much help as to what happened. The narrative suggests the sailboat " may have changed tack." If so I'm betting the sailor saw the Powerboat approaching and put his helm hard over to avoid. Powerboat capable of 30 knots speed and the sailboat at best 6.6knots in a fair wind.

But based on the wave action at the time of the photos, and the sails being deployed, I'm guessing less than 5 knots of wind.  every maneuver employed by the sail vessel would have been sluggish at best.

And on a starboard tack he had right of way.

As a sailing vessel vrs power vessel he had right of way

And since the charter crew and guest were not "fishing" at the time, the sailor had right of way.

I'm making these judgements on available information. That, and the fact that there is almost no conditions, on a fair day with excellent visibility, that such an encounter would have required the sail vessel to have held any, much less sole, responsibility for avoiding the impact.


----------



## waybomb

Stand on vs give way.

Looks to me as if rods were in the rod holders. 

And the bloboat with sails up even in the mildest of wind was in motion; wind was 10-12 knots that day. I also notice the exhaust port in the transom of that bloboat. Even at 30mph, the bloboater had plenty of time to react.
The bloboater even admitted he saw the fisherguy "way off in the distance "coming and decided to standon.

But then again, fisherguy probably had a cooler full of brew, an autopilot, and may have decided to sit in back with the boys.

If they were fishing, he had the right of way, or, he was the stand on vessel.

I have no idea how to search for USCG findings. Would be interesting to read the transcripts.  The USCG transcripts page ends in 2015. No reports of any sort after that, at least that I can find. Anybody?

The fisherguy also has a radar on top. I tend to set an alarm zone on mine once I get out on the water. It's annoying sometimes, but it also easy to get into a focused discussion on the bridge, and not being focused on piloting.

At least the fisherguys put their life vests on. I'm guessing the bloboaters have their vests stowed below, which is illegal, and now they can't get to them. So they were in motion and had their gear stowed below. 

The bloboater, in a 10-12 kph blow, should have and could have avoided, especially after seeing it way off in the distance. A portion of this accident was because of his attitude. He assumed the fisherboat would alter course and give way.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Stand on vs give way.
> 
> Looks to me as if rods were in the rod holders.
> 
> And the bloboat with sails up even in the mildest of wind was in motion; wind was 10-12 knots that day. I also notice the exhaust port in the transom of that bloboat. Even at 30mph, the bloboater had plenty of time to react.
> The bloboater even admitted he saw the fisherguy "way off in the distance "coming and decided to standon.
> 
> But then again, fisherguy probably had a cooler full of brew, an autopilot, and may have decided to sit in back with the boys.
> 
> If they were fishing, he had the right of way, or, he was the stand on vessel.
> 
> I have no idea how to search for USCG findings. Would be interesting to read the transcripts. The USCG transcripts page ends in 2015. No reports of any sort after that, at least that I can find. Anybody?
> 
> The fisherguy also has a radar on top. I tend to set an alarm zone on mine once I get out on the water. It's annoying sometimes, but it also easy to get into a focused discussion on the bridge, and not being focused on piloting.
> 
> At least the fisherguys put their life vests on. I'm guessing the bloboaters have their vests stowed below, which is illegal, and now they can't get to them. So they were in motion and had their gear stowed below.
> 
> The bloboater, in a 10-12 kph blow, should have and could have avoided, especially after seeing it way off in the distance. A portion of this accident was because of his attitude. He assumed the fisherboat would alter course and give way.




You didn't read the narrative of the link.

And your weren't there. The waves in the photo (admittedly post event) don't reflect a 10--12 knot blow.

Passenger stated the captain was not drinking 
Photo shows NO lines in the water. 

Speaking of lines...
…. this line is cryptic.
"Most of the passengers were hanging out enjoying the ride,* and no one was really paying attention the situation on the water." *

I would like to see the final but your assumptions are biased. And that is being kind. Because nothing of the little we do see in the photos, or the narrative, supports your accusations.

The photo only shows what you can see. Where the sailors had their vests is unknown and irrelevant. Besides the sailboat was in NO DANGER OF SINKING.

You keep trying to blame the sailor. Typical of Power boaters because every once in a while you have to turn a few degrees off your course to miss us.

If we are the stand on vessel Our obligation is to "MAINTAIN COURSE AND SPEED!!!

Whatever that is.


_Rule 17 assigns responsibilities to the vessel with the "right-of-way"--the stand-on vessel. The text of the Rule does not use the term "stand-on vessel" but instead describes it in paragraph (a) as the "other" vessel, that is, not the give-way vessel, not the vessel required to keep out of the way. When does this Rule apply? It applies only in situations covered by Rules 12, 13 ,15, and 18, which require one vessel to stay out of the way of another. _
_These four Rules apply only when the two vessels are in sight of one another and only when risk of collision exists. When three or more vessels approach with risk of collision it will likely will be impossible for all of them to act according to all of the Rules; one vessel may be the stand-on vessel with respect to a second and a give-way vessel with respect to a third. Rule 17 would require one action while Rule 16 would require a conflicting action. Such a situation is one of special circumstances and is governed by Rule 2. _
_Give-way vessels have one obligation--to stay out of the way of stand-on vessels. Stand-on vessels, however, have more complicated responsibilities, but their basic obligation is to hold their course and speed, or to "stand-on." Other actions are required or permitted depending on the circumstances. _
_Remember that give-way/stand-on situations do not begin until risk of collision (Rule 7) exists. You are free to maneuver before that risk arises no matter what your obligations would be later if you were to continue on your initial course.__*Once risk of collision develops, however, paragraph (a)(i) requires the stand-on vessel to hold its course and speed.* The purpose of this requirement is to enable the give-way vessel to predict the action of the stand-on vessel and so be able to stay out of its way. In some circumstances, the stand-on vessel's normal maneuver would be to slow down or turn (to pick up a pilot or enter a channel, for example) and such action may be expected of the stand-on vessel by those on the give-way vessel. In that case, the stand-on vessel is obligated to maneuver as expected, even though the action is something other than holding course and speed. Again, a radiotelephone confirmation of intentions is useful. 

_I have both a 27 foot Maxum Sunbridge cruiser and a 30 foot sloop. If I have learned anything it is that situational awareness is required by both . But one cannot successfully operate a sailboat without a high moment to moment acuity to everything going on around the craft

I've been boating power and sail since 1964 and have heard it all from you guys. We are slow and in your way. Grab your dam throttle, back off or steer away and get over it..

Meanwhile, when you're not out on the water terrorizing the sail boaters, you might want to bone up on the rules of the road.


----------



## waybomb

Do a bit of research franc, while bias for the bloboater is highly apparent in your response. 

Multiple news outlets in and near Kent Island repoted a 10-12 kph blow.

Anytime a mayday is reported, USCG orders all involved to Don flotation devices.

You can't know you are the stand on vessel in this case, if in fact they were fishing.

Being prudent is sometimes more important than being s pig headed  bloboater that admitted to responders as I stated above in my last post. He saw them far off. 

Again, I'd like to see the actual transcripts, wouldn't you?

But I guess in your mind, the bloboater was 100% not at fault. I postulate there is a mixture of fault here.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Do a bit of research franc, while bias for the bloboater is highly apparent in your response.
> 
> Multiple news outlets in and near Kent Island repoted a 10-12 kph blow.
> 
> Anytime a mayday is reported, USCG orders all involved to Don flotation devices.
> 
> You can't know you are the stand on vessel in this case, if in fact they were fishing.
> 
> Being prudent is sometimes more important than being s pig headed bloboater that admitted to responders as I stated above in my last post. He saw them far off.
> 
> Again, I'd like to see the actual transcripts, wouldn't you?
> 
> But I guess in your mind, the bloboater was 100% not at fault. I postulate there is a mixture of fault here.


Do you have info on the final judgment or ruling by the USCG??

My position here is based on what we can observe from the photos and the narrative YOU posted. And it was you who suggested alcohol might be involved but the narrative said no, it was absent. It also said nothing about lines in the water,and none were in the photos. Finally, based on the final resting place on top of the sail craft, they weren't operating at troll speeds at time of impact. Did you even read your posted link?


!2 knt wind a 30ft sailboat could eventually generate 3 to 4 knts on a broad reach, 6 downwind with a kite. Avoiding an un skippered 30 knt power craft could be dicey. After standing on, a last second tack would likely be futile


Pictures of the sailboat show no life vest on personnel but they only are required to be "accessible." easily assumed they could be in the cockpit on the floor. The best either of us can see from the photos, the emergency was stable at the time. Life vest rules for sailboats are that they are accessible. As was pointed to me during my recent on the water inspection where mine were found properly stored under the helmsman's seat. And only underway must a child under 13 wear one on deck. It varies from state to state but that is the general CG rule.

I know this because 1) my vessel was inspected last summer and 2) I not only took the boating safety course, years ago I taught it.

Further in order to get a license in Connecticut ( where my Maxum 27 is berthed) I had to pass a proficiency seamanship course. This stand on vessel rule is on every test. The stand on vessel, with few exceptions not relevant here, _*must maintain course and speed. *_

I don't have a bias toward power craft, I skipper one. Actually more than one as I own two 15 ft ski boats. I love sailing but my Bahama Islander 30 won't get my ass out of the water. I own a power cruiser because my son prefers to just push a throttle and try not to run into things at high speed. It also is a more appropriate vessel for overnighting on the Connecticut river.  He also took the course in Connecticut as did my spouse.

Seamanship proficiency for power boat operators is no less an achievement that that of sail. I am proud both of them are competent operators of sea going vessels, both sail and power. 

Could the sailor be held responsible" Perhaps on a vary narrow bit of reckless seamanship,,,, if provable. Unlikely in open water where visibility was clear and his vessel was the least maneuverable of the two water craft involved in the encounter. Open bay water with no channel buoys apparent, the power craft had ample opportunity to avoid the collision. J30 boats are relatively fast sail craft but not well known for sporadic darting about the waterway. Jet skis they ain't.

As Danang Sailor said, I'd love to see the CG findings. But I have little doubt as to the findings. I'll add that a mention of the sail crew in violation for not wearing life vests will most likely be missing from the report.

Neither you or I were actually there. "What ifs" are not evidence. Only wild speculations give rise to the possibility that the sail vessel caused the mishap.


----------



## waybomb

Perhaps you should read my responses.

I'd like to see the transcripts.

As far as qualifications, I have been awarded Navigator status in the USPS. I am also a qualified instructor and have taught classes.

Stand on or not, your bloboater captain saw the vessel and did nothing to avoid collision. Highlight your words all you want, at a 10-12 knot blow, he had ample time to alter course.

Your first and original post about this clearly showed your bias in this situation. I chose to show there may be one or more other sides to the story. I believe in all my posts I stated I'd like to see the final outcome of the USCG report. 

Find it.

Until then, your stand is the bloboater is 100% not responsible, correct?

 I will comment no more until I can assess the investigate report.

Ciao.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Warning . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Perhaps you should read my responses.
> 
> I'd like to see the transcripts.
> 
> As far as qualifications, I have been awarded Navigator status in the USPS. I am also a qualified instructor and have taught classes.
> 
> Stand on or not, your bloboater captain saw the vessel and did nothing to avoid collision. Highlight your words all you want, at a 10-12 knot blow, he had ample time to alter course.
> 
> Your first and original post about this clearly showed your bias in this situation. I chose to show there may be one or more other sides to the story. I believe in all my posts I stated I'd like to see the final outcome of the USCG report.
> 
> Find it.
> 
> Until then, your stand is the bloboater is 100% not responsible, correct?
> 
> I will comment no more until I can assess the investigate report.
> 
> Ciao.



It's what you believe, but NO it I not what I said.
Putting words in my mouth is not changing that.

I found this account for your review. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T_Qk_ym8mA
You seem to need it, so the last word is yours. I'm done here.

 Look we have abused this forum thread long enough. There is a Sub forum for boating. I'm leaving this here. Because we are "doing it wrong."


----------



## pirate_girl

I know they often change names of chain restaurants in other countries, but geeez!


UFO??!!
Who dat taking the colonel's place?
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Shoes...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109373



AND ... they only used the Tyvek house-wrap around the windows??


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

Oops!


----------



## nixon




----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> View attachment 109407



Our cat is black otherwise …...


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

???


----------



## Doc

Compressor for sale ....


----------



## jwstewar

Doc said:


> Compressor for sale ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Compressor for sale ....



Dear God.
Maybe he's selling the air compressor so he can afford a pedicure.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Think this might be a problem?


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Think this might be a problem?


 It's not even a GFI  Hilarious.
It's gonna take a few bucks to get the inspector to "ignore" that one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## loboloco

nixon said:


> View attachment 109605


Actually, given the grade of crumb snatchers produced today, this might be a great idea.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . ..


----------



## pirate_girl

https://s2.gifyu.com/images/giphyc95784bf6dcf688a.gif

PG I right clicked and saved the gif and was able to add it just like a pic.  Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> https://s2.gifyu.com/images/giphyc95784bf6dcf688a.gif



OUCH!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> https://s2.gifyu.com/images/giphyc95784bf6dcf688a.gif
> 
> PG I right clicked and saved the gif and was able to add it just like a pic.  Thought you'd like to know.


Thank you!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

iPhone charging port ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Ohhh my God...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=52&v=pjjGBO791IQ


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ohhh my God...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=52&v=pjjGBO791IQ



:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

These are the people who, under AOC'S concept of socialism, will be creating the wealth upon which us old timers will depend for sustenance.

 Be afraid. Be very afraid.

 Or be prepared.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Sadly they breed. And when they grow up they vote. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Yes, he's doing it wrong ...but I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Tease bull handstand


----------



## pirate_girl

Or right, if you're a red neck..
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My joints are stiff . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My Divorce Lawyer . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Melensdad

very scary


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

Whatever works..


----------



## Doc

New amp in boat.  Sounds amazing


----------



## Melensdad

That should hold...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

So WRONG!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



That's a ballsy way to wear it!


----------



## pirate_girl

????


----------



## Melensdad

seems about right for a typical Friday night with a full moon ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ????
> View attachment 110981



Saw the answer on another forum :th_lmao:

.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Cat Art . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Say NO to gasoline . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Say NO to gasoline . . .



That right there illustrates the idiocy of the whole thing!


----------



## Doc

WRONG IMO


----------



## Doc

splashdown


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Say NO to gasoline . . .


Something I believed but learned today,,,; Electric cars have 40% less range in cold weather.
https://www.freep.com/story/money/c...ic-car-battery-range-cold-weather/2805488002/
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/173256-why-do-electric-cars-suck-in-cold-weather
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/173256-why-do-electric-cars-suck-in-cold-weather
So Enon Musk has a problem which the public does not generally know. If you live in Minnesota, don't buy a Telsa.


I put this in the "you're doing it wrong" thread because,,,; WE ARE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

I don't know where else to put this ....

Transgenders


----------



## Doc

Don't forget ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

That was close!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> That was close!



That's one shit lucky grandma.  If you don't know what you are doing, pay somebody to cut down the tree.  That's what I do these days.  I'm getting too old to run very fast if something goes wrong.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

You should drive around the potholes


----------



## Doc

Where there is a will ...


----------



## Doc

Oops ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Hey dog, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl

???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

OMG     :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Quiche..
Lol


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



It's a barfing toilet!  How novel.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

That has to be photoshopped?  Right???  I mean WTF!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Did your head hurt after trying that PG?   Too funny.  Thx for posting.   LMBO.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Did your head hurt after trying that PG?   Too funny.  Thx for posting.   LMBO.



How did you know that was me?


----------



## pirate_girl

Mooooo..


----------



## Doc

Texting while walking through bar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Owwwww and damn!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just another nose piercing. Lol

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon

A lesson in physics .... and how not to cut a tree .

His felling is too small notch and ABOVE his back cut . 
Probabaly gonna need a new seat and pants to .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> A lesson in physics .... and how not to cut a tree .
> View attachment 111993
> His felling is too small notch and ABOVE his back cut .
> Probabaly gonna need a new seat and pants to .



Put that in *Life's Lessons Learned.*

I know that I learned my lesson about 15 years ago trying to push over an old, dead pine tree.  On the second whack with the FEL, the top broke out and skewered the ground right next to the tractor.  Three feet to the left and I would have been a kebab.  Never again.


----------



## nixon

EastTexFrank said:


> Put that in *Life's Lessons Learned.*
> 
> I know that I learned my lesson about 15 years ago trying to push over an old, dead pine tree.  On the second whack with the FEL, the top broke out and skewered the ground right next to the tractor.  Three feet to the left and I would have been a kebab.  Never again.



Had a discussion about pushing on dead trees ,and what can happen with a couple of guys last Friday morning .   It apparently didn’t register with one of them . He showed up this morning with a few bumps and lumps on his skull . 
Decidedto push over a small dead snag with his ATV ....


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea Nixon and I thought that I'd done all the right things.  It was on a fairly steep slope, I'd dug a trench on the low side and high side and cut all the roots.  All it should have needed was a stiff nudge from the high side and it should have gone right over … but it didn't.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Lambs to the left of me, Mutton to the right... Stuck in the middle with Ewe!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Good thing I know how to reverse a trailer and our launch at camp is nothing more than a gravel beach area wide enough for 3 trailers to back in at the same time. Quite often I'll pull up on shore long after another boat and have it loaded and strapped down by myself long before the other boaters are even starting to crank their boat onto the trailer. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 112100



*OUCH !!*


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## bczoom

Actually Doc, that catfish isn't necessarily wrong.  It's a common practice to put a catfish in tanks so they'll keep them clean. Farmers do it a lot.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

whoa!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.  .  .  .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

I'd fall down these for sure.


----------



## Doc

Me to PG.   Crazy.  

-------------------


----------



## Melensdad

My truck did not come with one of these


----------



## Doc

Better call and tell them you want one Bob.  :th_lmao:

-----
We don't have a 'Doing it right' or Doing it creatively thread so I'm posting this here.   Seems to be an okay solution to the guys problem.....unless he tries going over 10mph.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## waybomb

Doc said:


> Better call and tell them you want one Bob.  :th_lmao:
> 
> -----
> We don't have a 'Doing it right' or Doing it creatively thread so I'm posting this here.   Seems to be an okay solution to the guys problem.....unless he tries going over 10mph.




I need to buy a few hundred feet of 4" baseboard and quarter round. Now I know how to get those 20+foot pieces home!


----------



## pirate_girl

Proud parent?
Lol


----------



## Doc

Baler twine ....


----------



## pirate_girl

Either, or??


----------



## Doc

It's that time of year.   Be careful out there.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I may not be rich . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.?????????


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 112914



lollie!! quit being correct--


----------



## FrancSevin

I don't know what the MSM is going to do and say in 2020, but here is what they promised in 2016.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G87UXIH8Lzo"]FUNNIEST TRUMP CAN'T WIN COMPILATION - YouTube[/ame]

And YES, this belongs in the doing it wrong thread! Undoubtedly!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Having a bad day? At least you didn't forget to put the lid on tight when you started up the paint shaker.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 112972


Guys like him are why we have so many emergency rooms and ,,,,,; lawyers.


----------



## nixon

FrancSevin said:


> Guys like him are why we have so many emergency rooms and ,,,,,; lawyers.



And a  600 page owners manual on any power tools .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Throws ball into crowd after winning game . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I recently bought a toilet brush . . .


----------



## Doc

Did he pick out this outfit or did his wife dress him?
Either way ....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

You could tell him ...or ....


----------



## Doc

Sneaky


----------



## Doc

One!!!!


----------



## Doc

LOL


----------



## Doc

Guess the manual didn't tell them only the boat floats.  Duh


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Hyphens matter.   :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

He should have paid the wizard for the premium invisible package.   LOL  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dry paint . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

STOP . . .


----------



## Doc

You had one job ....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

He can't be serious ....can he?????


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


 A rather uncommon way to _"feel the Bern"

_


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 113701


 In case of emergency, BREAK GLASS!
 That appears to be an EMERGENCY


----------



## pirate_girl

Wrong! Lol


----------



## nixon

Then He said .....
.“ That ain’t going nowhere ! “


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

What? Lol


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Ouch


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

?????


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ?????
> View attachment 113942


I'm betting the SkyScan clock refuses to set properly.  I have several and one will not go to central time. It thinks it is in Denver CO.,  Mountain time


----------



## bczoom

I know I need to take my SkyScan upstairs and let it sit for a day or so before it'll find the updated time and reset itself.


----------



## Doc

1 2 3 dive


----------



## Doc

...Somebody strapped or chained that tractor on there real good.  Awesome job.   Should have hooked up the trailer though.


----------



## Melensdad

I eat a lot of strange crap but in this case I choose starvation.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I eat a lot of strange crap but in this case I choose starvation.


 
 Potted meat is a lot like pot metal.  Nobody knows what it is.

 Twinkies are much the same.

 I wouldn't eat either of them.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

This would drive me mad!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> This would drive me mad!!
> 
> View attachment 114150



Why? Because if might fall or its not centered??


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Why? Because if might fall or its not centered??



Because it's not centered.


----------



## pirate_girl

Why??!!


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...first attempt at potato salad ....


----------



## Doc

,,,


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6RSRou0D-MM"]Welder welds his head in fence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thinking of getting new door handles for my car . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Don’t worry, we’re safe!


----------



## pirate_girl

Shhhhh! Kid, you're supposed to stay quiet.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Energy drinks . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Expect delays . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Home? Beer store?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The first five days . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dude, relax . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some things . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Two young American archeologists uncover ancient communication devices


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In case of fire . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Never leave your locomotive . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Ugly women won't have sex with you until you support killing babies


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bike for sale . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fresh asparagus . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Oops ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Wrong!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Too much ram . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Obviously not her boat.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My wife told me to start fishing again . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...









 06-08-2019, 09:01 AM 


Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   Obviously not her boat.  
  Attached Images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
​

There are Land Yachts and Sea Yachts. Both useful abodes but,,,; THEY ARE NOT INTERGHANGABLE


----------



## Doc

Shake it baby, shake it ....


----------



## pirate_girl

All of y'all men are doing it wrong, because not one of you looked at the straw.


----------



## zekeusa

What about all the plastic in her fake chest?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, me.

90% of the time lol


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Instead of Grillin for Dummies this is Dummies Grillin.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmmm..


----------



## Doc

Amazing.


----------



## Doc

Yet another Oops.


----------



## pirate_girl

Has to be Walmart.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Amazing.


Actually one end is right hand the other is for lefties


----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

major F U


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 115845



   7 shots?


----------



## pirate_girl

??????


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

... maybe he was trying to push start it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Roughing it..
You're doing it wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Reupholstered Boat .... Oops


----------



## Doc

Missed the launch by THAT much.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



The feet aren't right.
I'll take photoshop for $100


----------



## Doc

Oops


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Poor kid!


http://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=16&v=hrpJQCl2SfQ


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone ever build a bookcase for their first apartment?


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Anyone ever build a bookcase for their first apartment?



That certainly one way to do it!

My first place I had tin foil wrapped milk crates with a mirror on top!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Ouch!
That's not nice.


----------



## Doc

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Just sayin...


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Yep


----------



## nixon

This isn’t funny . But is definitely “doing it wrong “... 
https://imgur.com/gallery/opW6yRq


----------



## Doc

nixon said:


> This isn’t funny . But is definitely “doing it wrong “...
> https://imgur.com/gallery/opW6yRq


   sure is doing it WRONG!!!!


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Bannedjoe

nixon said:


> View attachment 117256



I've seen scarier things.


----------



## nixon




----------



## Bannedjoe

nixon said:


> View attachment 117268



This reminds me of something that happened last summer.

My daughter decided she needed a change in lifestyle, and decided to come live in the boonies with us.
I bought a pickup camper and set it up for her to have her own little place.
Long story short, her alcoholism prevented things from working out, and she left.

I had no use for the the thing, and put it on Craigslist starting at $1900.
Months went by and I lowered it a little every other week or so.

I finally got a call after it got down to $1000.
The guy said he only had $900.
I cringed but agreed to take it.
He asked if it would fit in his pickup.

I told him if he had a regular 3/4 ton pickup, there should be no problem.

The guy drove all the way from Grants NM to come get it.

When he arrived, he showed up with a 1/2 ton shortbed pickup.

I was about to tell him there was no way, but then before I could, he told me he thought he had $900 but turns out he really only had $700.

I was a bit pissed, but wanted the damn thing out of here before it turned into a rodent motel.
I told him he could have it, but for $700, there was no way I was going to help him load it, and he was on his own.

He backed under it, and it was painfully obvious the camper was way too long (and heavy) for his truck, but hey, I had his money, and he was on his own.

I was outside doing something as he was just finishing lowering the thing in with the jacks when I heard a loud bang.
The dumbass had just busted his suspension, or leaf springs.

Oh well.

He threw a ratchet strap over the thing to hold it on, and drove off with the whole mess looking much like that pickup full of wood.

Dollars to doughnuts, he never made it back to Grants.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Someone forgot the drain plug.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

First Place Award in the best way to use potholes contest!


----------



## Doc

This guy might be the first Hurricane Dorian death ....what  a dumb ass ...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> This guy might be the first Hurricane Dorian death ....what a dumb ass ...


 
 Useless of course but,  THERE IS A LAW AGAINST WHAT HE IS DOING!


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Useless of course but,  THERE IS A LAW AGAINST WHAT HE IS DOING!



Of course there is, but then again, there probably isn't a gas can to be found.

Sometimes necessity trumps law.

These probably couldn't be any worse than the POS, non functional gas cans they sell today.
At least he'll be able to get the gas out of them.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> Of course there is, but then again, there probably isn't a gas can to be found.
> 
> Sometimes necessity trumps law.
> 
> These probably couldn't be any worse than the POS, non functional gas cans they sell today.
> At least he'll be able to get the gas out of them.



 Bullfeather's.

 Stupidity is why some laws exist. Not just spillage in transit but much of the gas will evaporate inside his minivan on the way home. Any spark source and boom. It's rather unlikely he will make it home.

 There is no excuse for being THAT stupid!


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Bullfeather's.
> 
> Stupidity is why some laws exist. Not just spillage in transit but much of the gas will evaporate inside his minivan on the way home. Any spark source and boom. It's rather unlikely he will make it home.
> 
> There is no excuse for being THAT stupid!



I could be wrong, but it looks like the ones in the truck have lids.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I could be wrong, but it looks like the ones in the truck have lids.



I'm sure those lids seal really well and stay secure. Not!


Once in my foolish youth, I poured gas from a boat tank on some firewood. I then walked 30 feet and set the tank down closed the lid. Some fuel had spilled on the tank.
No worries right?

I went back and lit the fire. My family watched in horror as a flame literally went across the path I had taken, _in the air_, and ignited the fuel tank.

Don't mess with gasoline.
No excuses, no exceptions.
 BTW, My future father-in-law witnessed this and suggested to his daughter to reconsider her choice.  True story.


----------



## bczoom

I have a bunch of those buckets and yes, they do come with lids that fit really tight.
Stupid... yes!

As for the new, useless spouts, depending on where you live, you can get an "old school", straight pour spout in many States.  Do a search for EZ-Pour spouts.  I have replaced all the crap spouts with these.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> I have a bunch of those buckets and yes, they do come with lids that fit really tight.
> Stupid... yes!
> 
> As for the new, useless spouts, depending on where you live, you can get an "old school", straight pour spout in many States. Do a search for EZ-Pour spouts. I have replaced all the crap spouts with these.



So have I.
The best can I have has a pour spout valve. Push and fill the tank.  Virtually no spills. I got it at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Bannedjoe

bczoom said:


> I have a bunch of those buckets and yes, they do come with lids that fit really tight.
> Stupid... yes!
> 
> As for the new, useless spouts, depending on where you live, you can get an "old school", straight pour spout in many States.  Do a search for EZ-Pour spouts.  I have replaced all the crap spouts with these.



I've bought the replacement spouts too.
But it pisses me off that we have to spend even more on an already expensive, useless piece of shit, in order to make it do what it's supposed to do.

I have also drilled a hole in the the appropriate spot on the can, and inserted a tire valve stem with the needle removed so the can will breathe. They even come with a cap.

I'm willing to bet the bureaucrats and engineers who designed these things have never had to fill a lawnmower themselves.

Sure, there's bigger problems in the world, but the little shit like this really makes me wonder just what the fuck happened to normal thinking? 

On another note:
The 5 gal water cans at the same stores are already set up properly.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I've bought the replacement spouts too.
> But it pisses me off that we have to spend even more on an already expensive, useless piece of shit, in order to make it do what it's supposed to do.
> 
> I have also drilled a hole in the the appropriate spot on the can, and inserted a tire valve stem with the needle removed so the can will breathe. They even come with a cap.
> 
> I'm willing to bet the bureaucrats and engineers who designed these things have never had to fill a lawnmower themselves.
> 
> Sure, there's bigger problems in the world, but the little shit like this really makes me wonder just what the fuck happened to normal thinking?
> 
> On another note:
> The 5 gal water cans at the same stores are already set up properly.



What happened to the good gas cans was not engineering, but lawyers. The companies that made them in America were sued out of business by stupid people who used them incorrectly and had their attorneys sue for their stupidity.

The fool who used the buckets in the original posting, that started this conversation, would have a widow who will be able to sue Home Depot, Sunoco, the bucket manufacturer and anyone else connected with his demise.


Danger is Mother Nature's way of getting stupid out of the gene pool. Why do responsible people have to pay?


----------



## loboloco

FrancSevin said:


> Bullfeather's.
> 
> Stupidity is why some laws exist. Not just spillage in transit but much of the gas will evaporate inside his minivan on the way home. Any spark source and boom. It's rather unlikely he will make it home.
> 
> There is no excuse for being THAT stupid!


 Laws should not be created to protect a person from their own stupidity.
Of course there is an excuse for being that stupid.  He has been protected by other idiots passing idiotic laws and has finally come up with a way to remove himself from the gene pool.


----------



## Blotto

loboloco said:


> Laws should not be created to protect a person from their own stupidity.
> Of course there is an excuse for being that stupid.  He has been protected by other idiots passing idiotic laws and has finally come up with a way to remove himself from the gene pool.



This reminds me of that age-old adage:
If you keep passing laws protecting people from their own stupidity, you'll end up with a Nation of Morons.

Cheers!


----------



## Melensdad

Damn, and I wanted all 4 bags of chips


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

I don't know about you folks, but I always liked this one.


----------



## Melensdad

Bannedjoe said:


> I don't know about you folks, but I always liked this one.



He makes more sense when he talks into the wrong end of the phone


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

?????


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> ?????
> 
> View attachment 117576


 
 Good mothers, who teach their sons responsibility and respect, do not have that fear.


----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Good mothers, who teach their sons responsibility and respect, do not have that fear.



how else he posta get him skwel muny


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Want to guess if he used those cheap straps from Harbor Freight?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Want to guess if he used those cheap straps from Harbor Freight?



I'll take that bet!  Please note that the tractor is _still_ properly attached to the trailer bed; it's just that the bed is no no longer attached to its  *frame*!


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ?????
> 
> View attachment 117576



Cute ... ish.  However, it actually made sense before someone ran it through Photoshop and changed the last three words.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I'll take that bet! Please note that the tractor is _still_ properly attached to the trailer bed; it's just that the bed is no no longer attached to its *frame*!


Actually, it appears the trailer is intact, load well secured, but not attached to the tow vehicle.


----------



## loboloco

FrancSevin said:


> Actually, it appears the trailer is intact, load well secured, but not attached to the tow vehicle.


Must have got the hitch and ball system on special at Autozone.


----------



## Doc

Low rider ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## jwstewar

This should work.


----------



## Melensdad

Seriously can someone explain what is going on in this photo?


----------



## Melensdad

Happy Halloween

Stop by our home and get some delicious chocolate covered brussel sprouts!


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl

This trucker did it wrong.
The bridge in Defiance which used to be known as the Clinton street bridge will be renamed the Purple Heart Bridge at it's official grand opening.
This trucker decided he'd be the first to test it.
Ooops.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> This trucker did it wrong.
> The bridge in Defiance which used to be known as the Clinton street bridge will be renamed the Purple Heart Bridge at it's official grand opening.
> This trucker decided he'd be the first to test it.
> Ooops.



I must be missing something.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> I must be missing something.



It's not open for the public yet.
It's not finished.


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



That'll work!


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> It's not open for the public yet.
> It's not finished.



Ah.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Ah.



Took ya long enough..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


>



Doc, I don’t see a problem. 20 amp circuit and he used 12 gauge wire. Now if he had used 14 gauge . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Doc, I don’t see a problem. 20 amp circuit and he used 12 gauge wire. Now if he had used 14 gauge . . .



Remember those old screw in fuses?
I remember people putting a penny in the socket with a blown fuse when they were out of new fuses.

I wonder how many homes burnt down?


----------



## loboloco

Bannedjoe said:


> Remember those old screw in fuses?
> I remember people putting a penny in the socket with a blown fuse when they were out of new fuses.
> 
> I wonder how many homes burnt down?


No idea.  But A friend and I demolished an old house and found over half the fuses had been pennied.


----------



## EastTexFrank

But do you remember using the silver paper from a cigarette pack as a fix for a blown fuse in your car.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> But do you remember using the silver paper from a cigarette pack as a fix for a blown fuse in your car.



I've done that.
But I've never tried the .22 bullet version.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> But do you remember using the silver paper from a cigarette pack as a fix for a blown fuse in your car.





Bannedjoe said:


> I've done that.
> But I've never tried the .22 bullet version.


. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Front door . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When nurses hang the tinsel . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hot tub . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Open 24 hours . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

illiterate? . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Used cows . . .


----------



## loboloco

jim slagle said:


> Used cows . . .


Wonder if that means they're stump trained?


----------



## road squawker

loboloco said:


> Wonder if that means they're stump trained?



USED,... not abused.


----------



## Doc

Clyde's attempt at driving the boat on it's side did not go so well.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you reach . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

It’s six months . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doh.........


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Doh.........[/quote]
> 
> There's hardly words....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Does anyone know anything about drones . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My wife . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Strumming my pain . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Without government . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 121581



Think the tv is still in the box?


----------



## Melensdad

Made up a Shift Pattern sticker for my ‘67 Jeepster.

If anyone can find Reverse please let me know.  I lost it somewhere.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Melensdad said:


> Made up a Shift Pattern sticker for my ‘67 Jeepster.
> 
> If anyone can find Reverse please let me know.  I lost it somewhere.



Finally, something worse than the super 10.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 122088



Or a helmet.:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m giving up . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Technically these arrowheads were made by Indians


----------



## JimVT




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

For those of you who celebrate Valentines Day


----------



## Melensdad

Seriously, follow me on Instagram for more recipes like this one


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Seriously, follow me on Instagram for more recipes like this one



Melensdad, that would be a death sentence in our house.  

Don't get me wrong, wieners and mac, I'd eat it any day of the week but if I put that in front of Mrs. ETF … on Valentine's Day … RIP.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Has Hillary ever done anything right


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trying . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Husband of the year award goes to the guy who did this!  I just hope he is not a Darwin Award Winner now.


----------



## Melensdad

Only CNN would say this about an openly gay politician


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Bannedjoe

Melensdad said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 123584


Reminds me of that time back in the 80s during a race when Dale Earnhardt hung out of his car during a caution to clean his windshield while the car was still in motion.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Whats the limit . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That tire cover . . .


----------



## Doc

it rained a little but ...it's the weekend.   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 124074



I've seen that before but what I never understood is how the hell he got it tipped over at that angle in order to get the props under it in the first place. 

Life is a mystery.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Duh ....


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Uh ....no thanks!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Window placement: they did it wrong.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Found some old records . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Don't worry.  Be Happy.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Found some old records . . .



You need a diamond needle to play those.


----------



## road squawker

the L/R coil-over springs aren't even the same


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:  ROP can fold down ya know.


----------



## Doc

another drive through mishap ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This guy means business and wants people to stay 6 feet away.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

We have our winner of the next Covid 19 Darwin award


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 125955


Thanks for the reminder. I have to remember to register the trailer and snowmobile I'm buying once they open up again.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I have to remember to register the trailer and snowmobile I'm buying once they open up again.



Me too bro'.  I keep getting reminders from the DMV that I require a State Inspection and Insurance Certificate for the motorhome before they can issue a road tax sticker.  I think someone left work and forgot to switch off their computer and it's sending out random notices.  Gov Abbott says I have a 60-day extension but I don't know what I'll do about the thing.  I can't see it leaving the driveway this year.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Is anyone else's DMV closed online for a computer revamp?


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

So far so good ....


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 125955



My son is trying to move his residency from Connecticut to Missouri.  With the DMV contract offices closed ,he had to go to a State office in Columbia, some 90 miles west of here. 

BY APPOINTMENT ONLY!
When he got there one of his documents was rejected so he came back without it being done.  Three hourswasteand180 miles of gas consumed.
Today he went to a local office that just re-opened.  Again they found an unacceptable document.

Seems it is easier to get a Driver's license and voter registration card  as an illegal alien than as a veteran working in a truly essential industry.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> My son is trying to move his residency from Connecticut to Missouri.  With the DMV contract offices closed ,he had to go to a State office in Columbia, some 90 miles west of here.
> 
> BY APPOINTMENT ONLY!
> When he got there one of his documents was rejected so he came back without it being done.  Three hourswasteand180 miles of gas consumed.
> Today he went to a local office that just re-opened.  Again they found an unacceptable document.
> 
> Seems it is easier to get a Driver's license and voter registration card  as an illegal alien than as a veteran working in a truly essential industry.



Bureaucracy.
At least the gas was probably cheap.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> So far so good ....



I've seen many photos of similar shenanigans but I've never understood what they use to get the vehicle up in the air at that angle in order to get the stick under it in the first place.    

Just askin'.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> I've seen many photos of similar shenanigans but I've never understood what they use to get the vehicle up in the air at that angle in order to get the stick under it in the first place.
> 
> Just askin'.



7 friends, Duh.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> 7 friends, Duh.



Sorry.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> Sorry.



No issues man!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I want one of those mailboxes too . . .


----------



## Doc

Epic FAIL Walmart.


----------



## pirate_girl

Social distance parking..
You're doing it wrong.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Wrong wrong wrong!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Amazon has masks in stock!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072F1R9YT?tag=duckduckgo-ipad-20&linkCode=osi&th=1&psc=1


















.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:   If you're going to F up make it epic.


----------



## Doc

Well well well ....


----------



## Melensdad

Here in Indiana we do the corn teen and social distance thing correctly


----------



## Doc

What does it mean when the orange light comes on in the trailer hub?   Duh  
:th_lmao:


----------



## road squawker

time to get out the marshmallows and roast them


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Super Glue . . .


----------



## Doc

Governor says you can visit friends just stay in your car   :th_lmao:


----------



## Adillo303

Doc said:


> Governor says you can visit friends just stay in your car   :th_lmao:



Or

The Judge said I had to give her the car and the house.   Done!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the guy building the steps doesn’t talk to the guy installing the door

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I pay, therefore I am . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Better hurry . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

Who wants to call the fire department


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pixie

Walmart just doesn't seem to get some concepts.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like that lamp is threatening that dog!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

duh


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



It's even worse if you should happen to do it to yourself!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Temporary repair . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the wife is out . ..


----------



## pixie

Do not put rope in your top load clothes washer. No picture...just a reminder


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You think we need a larger truck? . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## NorthernRedneck

What could go wrong?


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> What could go wrong?



In an emergency, that can get you 1/2 way to the repair shop before the engine seizes up


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooops..


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

oops! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another oops! . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

First day . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pro Tip . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

oops!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

She wanted an iPad . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> oops!



Oh yea.  That's wrong!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

There’s just something wrong . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't see this ending well.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't see this ending well.



I have seen shit like this, and all I can say is I had to go through a lot of hoops to get a doubles/triples license, and these bastards should too!


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> I have seen shit like this



And I have too.  

Many years ago when I worked in the Gulf of Mexico we had to run from a hurricane.  I got in to Cameron, LA, and then had to get out of there.  I got stuck behind a coonass evacuating in his truck pulling a beat up Airstream trailer pulling a pristine offshore fishing boat with 3 dogs in it, all doing 30 mph while this hurricane is barreling down on us.  I couldn't get past the SOB.  The Gulf was literally on one side and there was marsh on the other side and the mother was straddling the center line.  The storm surge was pushing the water up and over the road.  I honestly didn't know if I was going to get away from the coast in time to make it inland to "high" ground.  

Stuff like that really shouldn't be allowed as the people doing the towing usually have no experience doing it.  They are a danger to themselves and anybody else who is on the highway.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rocket Scientist . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Someone was either drunk or being a smart ass..


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


>



She probably needs a new 710 cap as well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gross..
Think I'll just plop my ass down here.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Gross..
> Think I'll just plop my ass down here.
> View attachment 129087



Fuck.

I hate people.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>



Now, that is a properly secure vessel with well placed "FENDERS"


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hey Boss . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:


 
This will save me thousands of walks back to the garage for a metric vrs SAE wrench.  thanks!!!

:th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bathroom upgrade . . .


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> This will save me thousands of walks back to the garage for a metric vrs SAE wrench. thanks!!!
> 
> :th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:



Wait WAIT!!! I just noticed, tha's a right hand crescent....; I need a left hand one 










Attached Images
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Never mind.


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


>



Oh!  Whoa!  There's a one legged idiot born every minute.


----------



## jwstewar

Doc said:


> :th_lmao:



This must have been written by a millennial. That looks to be the brake and clutch pedals to me.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

He went to . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rule Number One . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I have questions . . .


----------



## mtntopper

We seen this pipe hauler on I-10 east of Tucson AZ at 75mph yesterday with a full load. I now feel guilty for owning a truck to haul.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mtntopper said:


> We seen this pipe hauler on I-10 east of Tucson AZ at 75mph yesterday with a full load. I now feel guilty for owning a truck to haul.
> View attachment 129623
> 
> View attachment 129624



:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No comment :th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

Jim_S said:


> No comment :th_lmao:



Are you the guy on the left?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Are you the guy on the left?



I don’t remember. After the first case of beer things got kind of fuzzy


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:
Well ...not wrong but TMI


----------



## road squawker

I had to look twice, then I saw it


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc got a new boat so I got one for myself . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is the one I wanted. Just can’t afford the bill for the ammo!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Friendly reminder.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Here’s your sign . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Friendly reminder.


That's a lot of work.  I found it much easier to just switch the cables.


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Ready or not, tides happen.


----------



## Kaper

Can you spot what he's doing wrong ?


























Yup, no safety googles or hearing protection !!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My dream . . .


----------



## Doc

Dilemma


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pixie

I got some chips yesterday....almost antique....


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130474



Why not?  If you've lived in the UK you've seen them used as a weapon in a cat fight.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

PG that is the "scooter lane"


----------



## pirate_girl

Well that's my blonde moment of the day.
?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

You said you had experience doing electrical.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> View attachment 131430
> You said you had experience doing electrical.



At my ripe old age I thought that I had seen most things ... I was wrong.  That's a first.


----------



## Doc




----------



## EastTexFrank

Now that's a major whoopsie ... and an expensive one.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------

